# Wi-Fi Shield - Guard Against EMF Radiation from PCs or Fuse Box



## Easy Rhino (Jul 22, 2011)

Huh? Obviously this has to be a massive hilarious and obvious scam, right?

http://www.modernhealthcoach.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=29


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 22, 2011)

I know a poorly shielded fuse box can dump out ridiculous amounts of EMF, but I think the wifi bit is still pretty lacking in evidence.


----------



## Maban (Jul 22, 2011)

From the makers of iRenew?


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 22, 2011)

Seriously dude, if you keep posting crap like this I'm going to have to bannnanana you.  

They also make tin foil tape that you stick to the side of your gas tank for better mileage (for a meager $120):
http://www.modernhealthcoach.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4&products_id=11

I think you should lather up with "super conductive ionic minerals" but you shouldn't forget to "guard against EMF radiation" . . .


----------



## Maban (Jul 22, 2011)

That site is just full of fail.


----------



## Drone (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh come on! That's bullshit! *puts tin foil hat on*


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 22, 2011)

I'd say it is a scam...

I like this one for blocking that nasty emf radiation and it is PAYPAL VERIFIED!
Oh yeah, this baby may sell out...  2 for 1 deal.100% money back guarantee.

Scalar Energy Pendants
Your #1 Source Online for Real, Quality, Inexpensive Quantum Energy Pendants!
Cell Phone EMF Protection
Scalar Energy Pendants FAQ... WOW, they have videos to prove it.



> Energy pendants are also rather useful if you’re worried about more than cell phone emf protection, as it will block and neutralize all the other forms of nasties that might come your way.









But, you know what.  There are those who will buy into this snake oil.

EDIT: Thanks, Easy Rhino, I needed a chuckle.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 22, 2011)

Ooooooo.  They also have this.  Quantum scalar pendant.



> The NEW more Enhanced Function Quantum Zero Point Pendant utilizes specialized quantum physics, geometry and vibration harnessing technologies to help synergize the power of the human body's bio-energy system and allows it to run with optimum performance. Known as chi, or life force energy in some cultures, it runs through meridian points in our body.



Wow.  Zero point energy and chi packed into one device.  Where did I put my credit card?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 22, 2011)

lol! that was the reaction i was expecting.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 22, 2011)

Stick a well used chewing gum to your phone or laptop and you'll get exactly the same effect as with this crap


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 22, 2011)

My dad would buy this.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 22, 2011)

EMF blocker? lol. Unless you are in the fallout zone of a nuclear or EMP bomb I wouldn't be to concerned with EMF.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jul 22, 2011)

A good fast and loose rule to BS, never trust anyone who uses the phrase "scientifically designed" in their product advertisement.

The only adequate EM shielding is metal.  A quartz crystal, surrounded in cheap plastic and metal, does not negate, absorb or change EM radiation.

Scratch that, it absorbs some assuming you place it between you and the EM source.  This amount is so small as to be negligible.  


I would guess someone thought, "Hey, radios use EM to transmit signals.  They use crystals to pull the signals from the air.  Quartz must absorb radiation then."  Other than this fundamentally missing the point of how radios work, it's pure concentrated stupid.

Maybe I can accesorize my magnetic wrist bands with a big quartz necklace and be the pimp master general of alternative health care.  Or maybe I'll be sane and just allow this crap to die.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 22, 2011)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> A good fast and loose rule to BS, never trust anyone who uses the phrase "scientifically designed" in their product advertisement.
> 
> The only adequate EM shielding is metal.  A quartz crystal, surrounded in cheap plastic and metal, does not negate, absorb or change EM radiation.
> 
> ...


I scientifically approve this post.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 22, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> lol! that was the reaction i was expecting.



Although funny crap .


----------



## Kreij (Jul 24, 2011)

This is a lot more interesting.


----------



## qubit (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah it' a scam. One of the many telltales is the bit where it says it's "scientifically designed". Yeah, right.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 24, 2011)

They probably used a "scientific" CAD program to design the look.
There is most likely more R&D, real world testing, and scientific consideration in the design of your underwear.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kreij said:


> This is a lot more interesting.


Knock it off, this is a pseudo-serious discussion.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 24, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Knock it off, this is a pseudo-serious discussion.



That's why I just posted the link. I didn't want to spoil the ambiance of the thread.


----------



## Thatguy (Jul 25, 2011)

make a tinfoil hat and give it a earth ground. Nearly free and a pair of roach clips and a piece of thin wire and a pice of tin foil should cost less and be about as effective.


----------

